
Twitter Unveils New Moments Feature for Tracking Big Events - rhayabusa
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-10-06/twitter-unveils-new-moments-feature-for-tracking-big-events-iffdiywb
======
kitwalker12
so Tom Hanks returning a Student ID is a big event?

